# Scott Montana - some details



## sica07 (May 23, 2013)

Hello!

I would like to buy this bike but I can't find any information about it on the net. Does anybody knows when this model was produced, or why there is such a lack of information about it? 
View attachment 281248


Thanks!


----------

